# Two questions:



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

!). Is there any way to save a long composed post as a draft, and come back to it later? I realize I can just compose away in Notepad, and paste it in later, but it would be sorta nice to be able to store the intermediate text on TCF as a working copy, and post it when done.

2) Compeletely unrelated: Is there any way to subscribe to a thread without having to click on Thread Tools, and then click on Subscribe on the overlay that pops up? I ask, because from time to time, the little thread tools overlay donesn't pop up, so there's not subscribe option to click. Sometimes I have to restart the browser, sometimes it just fixes itself on a refresh. but it is annoying. Also, the intersticial page that askes if I want email notofications is unnecessary, and it would be great if it could be skipped.

Ideally: A) A button on the mail sceen that subscribes you to this thread, no new page, no new questions, just 'poof', instantly subscribed.

Secondly B) At least providing a text link that says "Subscribe" somewhere normal would be nice, so we can still have something to click on when the CSS popup doesnt appear to work .

Thanks for listening,

-Ken


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

1) Nope...Sorry

2) Nope..Sorry

All together...Sorry. The site does not have what you are looking for.


----------

